
Conditional rendering in React Native may crash your app - dkoprowski
https://koprowski.it/2020/conditional-rendering-react-native-text-crash/
======
dkoprowski
Hi, this weekend I wrote an article about conditional rendering with &&
(logical AND) operator.

Conditional rendering done wrong leads to errors in React Native that seems to
jump on occasionally. Prints characters in web React and leads to confusion.

Read what is happening and how to prevent further mistakes.

